# Any Beaders out there?



## GreigeClarity (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All, Boy am I ever happy Specktra has a form for this type of discussion! I'm sorry if there's already a thread out there for this - I haven't worked my way through all of them yet. I am curious to know if any of you bead? I am a maker of beaded jewelry and was hoping to find some fellow beaders!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to work in a jewelry store and make jewelry for my boss to sell!!! turquoise was always my favorite to work with


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm into beadweaving, what else everyone's niche? Hoping to add fusing and making my own dichroic beads to that sometimes this year..


----------

